# Pensacola Beach - Park East Snorkel Reef 8.21.14



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

We went out to the beach today to get some more practice with the camera. We dove the Park East snorkel reef off Pensacola Beach. It was good. Saw a few turtles and octopi and managed to snap a few pics.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's awesome! Any pics of the turtles?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

very cool


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a Bleny or a Jawfish or what?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its a Molly Miller Blenny.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm impressed by the quick response. Cute little fish and excellent photos. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Its a Molly Miller Blenny.


Yes, Molly Miller Blenny. They are abundant in our shallow nearshore/bay waters.

Thanks for the kind words. Unfortunately, no pics of the turtles. There was too much crap in the water to get a good pic with the macro lens. Lots of hardtails, bar jacks, and triggers around there also.


----------

